# It's raining mills and lathes in Oregon



## bfk (May 31, 2019)

Usually a bit of a desert around here, but this must be the season.

Goodway 16x60 lathe, with tooling $6500 in Roseburg. 
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/roseburg-goodway-16x60-engine-lathe/6889793078.html

Jet 12x36 $2100 in Springfield
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/springfield-engine-lathe/6891931577.html

Harbor Freight Mill $900 (same seller as the Jet above) in Springfield
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/springfield-milling-machine/6891940210.html

Bridgeport type mill $1450 with vice and tooling in Marcola
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/marcola-bridgeport-type-mill/6900418955.html

Another Harbor Freight mill $850 with tooling in Eugene
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/eugene-milling-machine-harbor-freight/6901655515.html

South bend 917C $1400 in Eugene with tooling
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/eugene-south-bend-gun-lathe/6901645135.html

And for those with a bigger worksop, and wallet:
ATRUMP B5FC 4 axis CNC mill $30000with lots of tooling in Coos Bay
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/north-bend-cnc-bed-mill/6901519629.html


----------



## Radials (May 31, 2019)

I actually just bought a 13x40 Enco lathe off of the guy in Marcola with the mill for sale last weekend or else it might have been on your list too. They are moving out of state and were making deals on lots of things. Had my wallet not been empty and my truck full I might have bought more.


----------

